# Fox Sports and Dish Network Dispute



## Rainbird (Aug 22, 2002)

Here we go again. Fox Sports West (Ch-417) Angeles vs. Oakland not available. Dish Message says there is a dispute with Fox and to contact Fox to complain. Uverse is also affected.


----------



## Redbullsnation (Apr 16, 2012)

oh no, not again. Dish and Uverse has certainly been in bed with each other because these guys can't get these agreements done. Very unfortunate


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The last time we DISH subscribers saw this was Fox Sports wanted to be in DISH's AT120 basic package and they wanted FX there also,so it looks like their at it again and if Fox Sports wins AT120 will increase $5. more a month.:nono2:


Say it ain't so! Joe!.:ramblinon


----------



## Redbullsnation (Apr 16, 2012)

And if Dish doesn't get a deal done, I'm heading away, away, away...


----------



## david91722 (Oct 10, 2010)

Apparently, Dish Network doesn't want to pay to air the 25 extra games that FSW picked up from KCOP.

http://www.foxsportswest.com/04/12/...anding_angels.html?blockID=708088&feedID=3653

_MISSING ANGELS GAMES?
If you're an AT&T U-verse or Dish customer, unfortunately, you won't receive all Angels telecasts this season. FOX Sports West this year has increased its TV schedule and will show approximately 150 Angels games in 2012. The additional games have been made available to local TV providers. Most distributors have decided to carry all the games, but a few have not, including AT&T U-verse and Dish. If you aren't receiving all Angels telecasts, we encourage you to contact your local TV provider to request that they carry the full-schedule of games.

If you would like more information, you can send an email to FOX Sports West at [[email protected]]. We will continue to update you on our progress as we work to make every televised Angels game available to our viewers._

From Wikipedia:

_From 2006 until the end of the 2011 Major League Baseball season, KCOP held the television broadcasting rights to the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim baseball team; the team and Fox Sports West signed a 20-year broadcast deal beginning with the 2012 season, making 150 annual Angels telecasts exclusive to Fox Sports West, with a selected portion of that schedule airing on Prime Ticket._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KCOP-TV#Sports_coverage


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Redbullsnation said:


> And if Dish doesn't get a deal done, I'm heading away, away, away...


Seeyalaterbye.

Fox is the one that needs to wake up.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Redbullsnation said:


> And if Dish doesn't get a deal done, I'm heading away, away, away...


Bye.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

is FOX SOCCER CHANNEL involved?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Redbullsnation said:


> And if Dish doesn't get a deal done, I'm heading away, away, away...


Sorry if you had the misconception that DISH gets all the sports all the time,that happens because everyone would like cheaper prices, better equipment,ect.

But for sports it would be DirecTV or cable.

DISH has the consumer's financial interest more at heart,plus they tend to have more disputes just for that reason.

Those here who have been with DISH for awhile understand that and appreciate that DISH takes the subscriber's financial interest at heart and fights for cheaper prices.Because we know the sports we are viewing have been obtained for the cheapest price possible.

But even now and then even DirecTV has disputes over prices because the programming providers believe they can just raise their prices and it will just be passed on to the subscriber.:nono2:

There has to be someone who will look out for our best interest and I have found that DISH is the one who does this best after I have tried all the providers in my area,plus I really like their HDDVRs better,just my opinion.Good Luck!


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Sorry if you had the misconception that DISH gets all the sports all the time,that happens because everyone would like cheaper prices, better equipment,ect.
> 
> But for sports it would be DirecTV or cable.
> 
> ...


Those who have been with Dish for awhile understand this?? Please. Plenty of us have been with Dish for awhile and we do understand. Just not that Dish has our financial interest at heart. Dish has Dishes financial interest at heart. Not that is wrong, just don't sugar coat it, because Dish has NO interest in our financial interest. Lack of 24/7 RSN's, Complete lack of 3D, wonderful multi DVR charges. I agree that someone has look out for our best interest, it's just not Dish. Yeah I know, if I don't like it I can switch. Thought I'd say it before some other comes up with that lame statement.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

I say.... LET IT GO!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

david91722 said:


> Apparently, Dish Network doesn't want to pay to air the 25 extra games that FSW picked up from KCOP.
> 
> http://www.foxsportswest.com/04/12/...anding_angels.html?blockID=708088&feedID=3653
> 
> ...


It's Deja Vu all over again!
the same thing happened here in Cleveland about 10 years ago. We lost half our Indians games the year after the OTA contract ran out on WUAB-43. So for one year we did get 150 games on FSN-Ohio, but the following year we missed half the games. They even blacked out WGN-America when they carried a White Sox feed vs. the Indians. In the end they did give us the games but there was almost a whole season lost to this nonsense.

BTW, a few years later the Indians left FSN for their own network STO.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Michael P said:


> BTW, a few years later the Indians left FSN for their own network STO.


And there you have the problem in a nutshell. A channel wants more money, then loses one of the main reasons Dish would want the channel at the price. Then Dish has to pick up another RSN to get a sports team.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> FOX Sports West this year has increased its TV schedule and will show approximately 150 Angels games in 2012.


And I assume they want to be paid a lot of money for each airing ... I wonder if DISH can get a rebate from KCOP for carrying them without the games?


----------



## selainec (Apr 18, 2012)

If you online chat with Dish, they will tell you that its an MLB blackout. Then you talk to friends who are watching the game on Time Warner and know it isn't. While I understand that Dish doesn't want to pay the extra money, the fact is that when I signed my contract with Dish, they told me that Fox Sports West was included in my package. I just want Dish to do what they promised. When the contract we (Dish and I) agreed to is over, then they can say it will cost more for the renewal. To do it mid-contract with no compensation is failing to do what you said. If any other business told me they'd do something for a price, and we signed a contract, and then their expenses went up, they would have to eat it. That's the risk of doing business. But it doesn't give them an excuse not to keep their own contract.

Bad move, Dish.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It's not always Dish's fault. Many times these MLB changes come mid-contract. I blame FOX Sports and the local teams for having these situations arise. This has happened before, as I posted above. They never learn and keep trying to get around the agreements when "extra" games are available.

BTW this is NOT a black-out! FSN provides filler programming (we got the infamous "Best Damn Sports Show"), so technically you are getting programming, just not half of the games. FSN knows this gets the subscribers mad at Dish. It's a form of extortion on FSN's part.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OLN (Outdoor Life) which became Versus and is now NBC Sports Network pulled that trick a few years ago. They had a channel under contract, added NHL content and then withheld the new NHL content from providers who did not renegotiate their contracts mid-stream and pay extra. There were two OLNs ... one under the old contract and one under the new ... until the final deals were cut.

DISH will provide the feed that Fox Sports provides to them. If Fox Sports refuses to allow DISH to air the content there is little DISH can do - other than go to court and pretty much guarantee than the content will never be seen.


----------



## selainec (Apr 18, 2012)

I am NOT getting replacement programming. I am getting a message from Dish saying that they are not airing the game. I chatted with them and when they finally stopped blaming the MLB for a blackout, they said that Dish was not giving us the game because they didn't want to pay FOX for the games that FOX chose to move to FSW instead of showing free on KCOP (those games may not include the specific games we're not seeing). Obviously, FOX's contract with Dish allows them to make that decision. Dish is choosing not to pay for those games because they don't want to make our prices go up. This is according to their chat personnel (I talked to 2 different ones). My complaint is that they are not honoring their agreement with ME by withholding FSW's broadcast from me. Obviously, they have the right to do it, but it does me not trust that they are committed to what they told ME they were giving me.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

selainec said:


> because they didn't want to pay FOX for the games that FOX chose to move to FSW instead of showing free ...


Your complaint is with Fox, not Dish.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I did not receive alternate programming, nor any message regarding any dispute. I just received a message that the game was not available on Dish tonight. Why have the channel contracts been negotiated in such a way that programming can be subject to dispute during the pendency of the contract? I had thought that, once carriage is secured, it is just that--secure for the duration of the contract. I thought that, if Dish carries a channel through a negotiated contract, except for content that is legally required to be blacked out, all programming will be available. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

You guys have to look at from the point of the contract. At that time Dish WAS giving you _all_ the games, the ones they paid for with the RSN, and the ones you got on the free channel.

If the free channel and the RSN want to change the rules, that's on them. Because they got greedy and now charge for those free games, that is the fault of Dish? They want to change the contract in mid stream. Dish is not prepared to do that apparantly, every time this happens. Dish isn't going to just pay for what once was available OTA in mid contract with package prices already set.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

selainec said:


> If you online chat with Dish, they will tell you that its an MLB blackout. Then you talk to friends who are watching the game on Time Warner and know it isn't. While I understand that Dish doesn't want to pay the extra money, the fact is that when I signed my contract with Dish, they told me that Fox Sports West was included in my package. I just want Dish to do what they promised. When the contract we (Dish and I) agreed to is over, then they can say it will cost more for the renewal. To do it mid-contract with no compensation is failing to do what you said. If any other business told me they'd do something for a price, and we signed a contract, and then their expenses went up, they would have to eat it. That's the risk of doing business. But it doesn't give them an excuse not to keep their own contract.
> 
> Bad move, Dish.


Bad move DISH says you,good move DISH says I.

In your residential agreement is this statement:"programming subject to change without notice".


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

In considering whether to eat my ETF with DirecTV and switch to DISH I have been hearing a lot of "DISH doesn't carry this team or this regional sports network in HD or all the time, yadda, yadda, yadda." Listened to this for a while until I asked myself, "Self? How many games do you actually watch? Do you watch them from beginning to end? Do you have nothing more to do than watch the games?" 

And I answered: "No."

I'm a sports fan but frankly, I have too much to do to worry about molding my schedule around when my team is playing. (That's what DVRs are for.) Living in the Central time zone means most of my team's games are starting when I get home from work (6 p.m.); if I watch them at all it's probably for an inning or so when I'm preparing dinner. And about the only time I'll specifically decide to watch a game live is when I don't have work to do that evening, I'm not otherwise engaged or my wife isn't home. If I am working and have to find out what's going on in the game, I'll listen to it on Sirius/XM or MLB Audio. 

So after getting it out of my system to avoid DISH because they don't have the sports DirecTV has, I'll be switching this summer, when my DirecTV discounts peel away and my bill goes up by $40.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

What station was carrying the A's v. Angels game in the Bay Area? Was it carried on Dish?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The E* HD sports situation is not that bad. Unless there is a carriage dispute as discussed above, you will at least get the RSN game in SD. Better than nothing.

As a Cleveland fan (Eastern time zone) I'd say 95% of the time we get the Cavs and Indians in HD. Not bad considering the scrambling E* has to do to keep the HD feeds straight. Now once everybody has been converted to HD tuners the SD duplicate channels can be eliminated and then there will be no excuse for not giving us our RSN's in HD 24/7.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> In considering whether to eat my ETF with DirecTV and switch to DISH I have been hearing a lot of "DISH doesn't carry this team or this regional sports network in HD or all the time, yadda, yadda, yadda." Listened to this for a while until I asked myself, "Self? How many games do you actually watch? Do you watch them from beginning to end? Do you have nothing more to do than watch the games?"
> 
> And I answered: "No."
> 
> ...


So if you do go back to DISH you would get G4HD again and you could watch "Ninja Warrior"!!.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

runner861 said:


> What station was carrying the A's v. Angels game in the Bay Area? Was it carried on Dish?


DISH has Comcast Bay Area channel maybe that one?.

Here's the thread for that information:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203829


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

A's games are on ComcastSportsNetCA


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Tonight Dish is carrying the A's-Angels game in HD on Fox Sports West 417. The last two nights the game was blacked out with a slate saying that "Tonight's game in not available on Dish Network." So apparently something was worked out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> Tonight Dish is carrying the A's-Angels game in HD on Fox Sports West 417. The last two nights the game was blacked out with a slate saying that "Tonight's game in not available on Dish Network." So apparently something was worked out.


Perhaps. It may have been a game already scheduled to be aired before the new games were added.

The Fox Sports West website still has the complaint post up and there have been no releases noting a compromise.


----------



## Rainbird (Aug 22, 2002)

This dispute is about the Angles games that were formerly carried by KCOP (Channel 13). Fox Sports West added those games to their existing lineup. U-Verse and Dish do not want to pay what Fox is asking for these added games.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tommiet said:


> I say.... LET IT GO!


I hardly watch sports. Let it go!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Ira Lacher said:


> In considering whether to eat my ETF with DirecTV and switch to DISH I have been hearing a lot of "DISH doesn't carry this team or this regional sports network in HD or all the time, yadda, yadda, yadda." Listened to this for a while until I asked myself, "Self? How many games do you actually watch? Do you watch them from beginning to end? Do you have nothing more to do than watch the games?"
> 
> And I answered: "No."
> 
> ...


Welcome back Ira.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> So after getting it out of my system to avoid DISH because they don't have the sports DirecTV has, I'll be switching this summer, when my DirecTV discounts peel away and my bill goes up by $40.


I'll be doing the same thing in August when my discounts disappear. With the new/returning customer deals, and being able to cut down to a single Hopper with a single Joey, I'll save about $480 in the switch and even after paying the $240 ETF, I'll make another $240 to put in my pocket. 

I'm a boxing fan so in the move I'll pick up Epix with its European boxing, but lose Showtime Extreme in HD which is showing the undercards for Showtime Championship boxing events. Overall, a win as E*'s SD is so much better, especially on the EA!


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

So it sounds like the dispute is not settled.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

For what it is worth, tonight's Angels game was carried on FSW 417 in HD on Dish.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Michael P said:


> The E* HD sports situation is not that bad. Unless there is a carriage dispute as discussed above, you will at least get the RSN game in SD. Better than nothing.
> 
> As a Cleveland fan (Eastern time zone) I'd say 95% of the time we get the Cavs and Indians in HD. Not bad considering the scrambling E* has to do to keep the HD feeds straight. Now once everybody has been converted to HD tuners the SD duplicate channels can be eliminated and then there will be no excuse for not giving us our RSN's in HD 24/7.


One BIG excuse would be the cost. Now it your willing to pay extra for it, I'm happy. But I cannot afford to pay for more over priced sports channels that I don't watch. don't mind anyone watching... Just don't make me pay for it.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

DISH will still air the same number of LA Angels games on FSN West as the year prior. Fox has decided to move games previously being broadcast for free on the Fox owned local affiliate KCOP to FSN West. Since these games were not part of our original agreement Fox is blacking these additional games out to justify additional charges to DISH. We have contracts with many channel providers, and to keep rates low for our customers we try to negotiate an equitable rate based on fair market value. I apologize for the inconvenience that this has caused our customers who are LA Angels fans.


----------



## Halohead (Apr 18, 2012)

[email protected] Network said:


> DISH will still air the same number of LA Angels games on FSN West as the year prior. Fox has decided to move games previously being broadcast for free on the Fox owned local affiliate KCOP to FSN West. Since these games were not part of our original agreement Fox is blacking these additional games out to justify additional charges to DISH. We have contracts with many channel providers, and to keep rates low for our customers we try to negotiate an equitable rate based on fair market value. I apologize for the inconvenience that this has caused our customers who are LA Angels fans.


So is this the stance that DISH is going to take each Baseball season? I don't see how you're doing us any favors or that you have our best interest in mind. Nevermind that we all pay each month for channels we can't use (Asian, Hispanic, Shopping, etc....) or don't want. No matter how you slice it, we're paying for those games and DISH is not providing them - that's so wrong on so many levels it's crazy. I've been with DISH a long time, but now that I'm out of contract, I guess it's time to move on. I don't care if it costs more, at least I'll be getting what I payed for, that's what this is all about anyway. Please DISH, stop doing us any favors and simply give us what we payed for.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You don't pay for shopping channels.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

One question is why did Dish agree to a contract that apparently did not provide for full broadcast rights of all programming on FSW? Why is FSW allowed to demand more money midway through the carriage contract? The contract should be negotiated to allow full broadcast rights for the duration of the contract, regardless of what happens to programming. I don't see the value of a contract that allows the channel to increase its rates when programming changes. The time for the channel to increase its rates is when the contract comes up for renewal.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

So is this in any way related to the airing of the San Diego Padres games? Is there a new Comcast SportsNet San Diego or FoxSports San Diego carrying these games? and if so what is the zip code range for the Padres territory.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

levibluewa said:


> So is this in any way related to the airing of the San Diego Padres games? Is there a new Comcast SportsNet San Diego or FoxSports San Diego carrying these games? and if so what is the zip code range for the Padres territory.


There's a new FSN San Diego this year carrying the Padres.


----------

